# small prelude (piano)



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

This is a small prelude *for the left hand only* that i found in my memory  (i composed it long time ago, never wrote it), i think it's one of my first compositions for piano:


__
https://soundcloud.com/aleazk%2Fleft-con-disonancias


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

aleazk said:


> This is a small prelude *for the left hand only* that i found in my memory  (i composed it long time ago, never wrote it), i think it's one of my first compositions for piano:
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/aleazk%2Fleft-con-disonancias


a more adorned version:


__
https://soundcloud.com/aleazk%2Fleft3


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

What a great piece! Reminds me a bit of the opening of Joe Hisaishi's music for Spirited Away. Actually, that prelude would work amazingly well on classical guitar.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What a great piece! Reminds me a bit of the opening of Joe Hisaishi's music for Spirited Away. Actually, that prelude would work amazingly well on classical guitar.


glad you liked it. for guitar then :


__
https://soundcloud.com/aleazk%2Fleft-for-guitar

regards.


----------

